
Show HN: Web Based Music Composition - aqsis
http://www.wetracker.xyz
======
billconan
what do you use to build the ui?

~~~
aqsis
The "widgets" are implemented using Gridstack
([https://troolee.github.io/gridstack.js/](https://troolee.github.io/gridstack.js/)),
the rest is all hand coded JS/CSS. The pattern editor, waveform editors and
other intensive aspects are implemented on top of the HTML5 canvas.

